# Futterbericht



## Teichforum.info (16. Aug. 2006)

Moin Leute!

Mittlerweile habe ich das Koi-Power Basis, Takazumi Grower und Koi-Balance ausprobiert.

Das Koi-Power Basis ist in meinen Augen ein sehr gutes Koifutter ! Davon habe ich bis jetzt 6kg verfüttert. Die Koi haben sehr stark glänzende Farben bekommen und sind prächtig gewachsen.

Mit dem Takazumi Grower bin ich mehr als zufrieden. Die Koi haben sich gut entwickelt und auch die Farben blieben sehr kräftig und glänzend.

Aber das Koi-Balance wollte meine Koi überhaupt nicht fressen, sie haben es sogar wieder ausgespuckt wenn mit dem Koi-Power auch Koi-Balance ins Maul gelang :? . Dann musste ich auch feststellen das mein Wasser milchig trüb wurde und die Koi sehr viel mehr Kot ausgeschieden haben als bei den anderen Futtersorten. Ich habe noch nicht mal 5 Hände von dem Futter verfüttern können.

Jetzt bin ich gerade am Koi-Power Premium und Koi Discount High Growth testen. Da ich es erst seit einigen tagen teste kann ich noch nicht viel zu den Sorten sagen. Aber es wird bis jetzt sehr gerne angenommen  .

Demnächst bekomme ich noch Futterproben (500g) von Geo-Balance, Yamato Nishiki und Fujizakura Nishiki.


Werde weiter Berichten  .


P.S.: Wieviel KG Futter füttert ihr so in einer Saison?

Also ich füttere wirklich nicht viel, aber ich habe bis jetzt schon fast 10Kg Futter verbraucht, scheint mir viel. Aber ich füttere nicht mehr wie in 3-5 Minuten gefressen wird und 2-4 mal am Tag. Wobei bei 20°C die Koi sehr stark den Appetit verlieren und ich deshalb z.Z nur einmal am Tag füttere.


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Aug. 2006)

Hallo Mauri, 

deine Erfahrungen mit dem Koi-Power kann ich nur bestätigen. Ich möchte noch ergänzen, dass das Wasser bei einer Fütterung mit Koi-Power auch messtechnisch fast nicht belastet wird. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Aug. 2006)

'abend,

ich habe derzeit 8 Koi zwischen 30 und 65cm, die bekommen diese Saison hochgerechnet max 8-10kg Futter, von März bis November gerechnet.
Wieviele Fische sind es denn bei Dir?

Die 15 Babies die dazugekommen sind fallen noch nicht ins Gewicht bei mir 

lg
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Aug. 2006)

Hallo Doogie, 

ich hatte das mal mit dem Rechner vom "Pfiffikus" kürzlich ausgerechnet und komme bei momentan 22 Fischen im Teich auf 41,5Kg Fischgewicht. 

Im gemauerten Becken schwimmen zur Zeit 4 Fische mit 50-60cm und 12 kleine. Etwa 12kg Fischgewicht. 

Die Futterhersteller freut`s.   

Gruß Rainer


----------

